# anyone have a vbac induced at 37weeks?



## Wantabean

so basically as title says i am looking to hear from women who had an induced vbac at 37weeks or there abouts? I am meeting consultant to discuss my options and i just want some info. Im in two minds as to whether i want an elective section or a vbac. now it will be at 37weeks but im not sure. i am desperate to give birth and try out labour as i didnt get the chance with Cam. i also really want to avoid having an emergency section and i really really want to avoid a general. i really couldnt bare another general. so if u had induction that earl was it successful etc how did u find it? links to birth stories would be great :) :) thank you all 

xxxx


----------



## joeyjo

I believe that most places do not recommend induction for VBAC as it increases the risk of problems. I would expect this to be the case at 37w especially as stringer drugs may be needed that early. Let us know what your consultant says though.


----------



## franny_k

I'm in a similar situation. My EMCS ended with a general and I really wanted a VBAC this time around. However, my consultant told me that they won't induce me because I've had a previous section. Apparently it increases the risks of uterine rupture. This policy could vary across NHS trusts though? I was told that if I didn't go naturally into labour by the 41st week then it would defo be another section. This is the reason why I've decided to go for a scheduled section this time around. Like you, I could not face the thought of a general again. Horrific. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Celesse

There's a much higher risk of uterine rupture with an induced VBAC labour. Why would you need to be induced at 37 weeks? My guess would be the reason for early induction are very important to making your decision. Would a C-Section mean you have to have a general and cannot have a spinal? Could you opt for an epidural?--- not for pain relief, but to avoid an emergency section under general. 

I'm waiting until I go into labour naturally and am declining induciton or repeat section in favour of monitoring unless there is a medical reason, even if it means getting to 44 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Wantabean

my body tends to attack every pregnancy i have had and i nearly lost my son due to this. if they had taken him out at 37weeks he would have been a lot healthier. as this is expected to happen again i will be having this lo at 37weeks. safer on the outside than the inside :/ i would like to have a spinal this time round. i actually dont care how he comes out as long as he is safe and im awake. i just wanted to know if an induced vbac was an option. 2 midwifes now have said i will prob get induced but before that i didnt think it was an option. especially as i had section less than a year ago. im not really sure on how it will work but i would love to give birth :cloud9: or at least attempt labour. my cons app isnt for another few weeks i just want to know what im walking into as i dnt want to end up section if it can be avoided. a lil more knowledge iykwim? xxx


----------



## tristansmum

i believe some trusts with induce with the drip but not the pessary. if your uterus starts to weaken the drip can bbe turned off but once the pessary is it its not stoppable. it will depend on your doctor though and the risks are much higher. obviously if you had a uterian rupture then it'll be emergency c section. there are statistics on line about all this. i'm afraid i don't know the websites but i founds loads of info by typing stuff into google. xx


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i have googled but its not always reassuring suff lol i am looking for more real life stuff. i will obv do what my doc things is best but id just like to be prepared. thanks for replying :)


----------



## chuck

Induction with VBAC is an option if you accept the increased risk of UR.

If your body isnt ready to labour then induction can be a lengthy process with more risks than spontaneous labour without thinking about UR.

Like has been said some healthcare trusts/hospitals/OBs wont induce a VBAC patient.

Speak it over with your OB, if you have close monitoring and baby is happy and healthy then wait and see you could go the distance and be fine, if baby isnt thriving then perhaps your OB may be willing to give a little gentle encouragement and see what happens with view to a section if you dont labour with minimal pit/synto.

Hanabanan had a VBAC just a week or so ago that was assisted with hormones as she was making very slow progress.


----------



## tristansmum

let me know how it goes. i really want a vbac next time. i had to be induced at 40 weeks with obstetric cholesasis and in my next pregnancy have a 50% chance of getting it again and so induction, vbcacs and elective c sections are of great interest to me. i really hope all turns out well xxx


----------



## Wantabean

I will do my dear. As soon as I have spoken to cons ill let u know! Xxx


----------

